# Kann keine Links mehr benutzen !



## Ju02 (17. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab ein großes Problem und zwar kann ich die meisten Hyperlinks nicht mehr benutzen.Es klingt verrückt,aber einige Kann ich benutzen,meistens Buttons,aber normale nicht mehr :/.Das Problem ist vor kurzem aufgetreten,ohne das ich etwas verändert habe.
Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. August 2003)

Welches OS?
Kannst du kopieren/ausschneiden + einfügen?
Kannst du die Icons auf dem Desktop hinundherschieben?

Wenn nein, hast du vielleicht den Blaster-Virus.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. August 2003)

Ich würd wie der Gourou  auf den Blaster tippen.


----------



## Xaicon (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Mannheimer _
> *Ich würd wie der Gourou  auf den Blaster tippen. *


seit wann hat der Blaster solche auswirkungen? 
ich kann mir nicht vorstelen dass das an dem Blaster-wurm liegt, welchen ich auch schon hatte, und das besagte Problem bei mir nicht aufgetreten ist.
Den Blaster bemerkt man gut an der Meldung das sich der PC in 60 Sekunden abschaltet 

@ Sumaro:
Welches OS und welchen Browser benutzt Du? Kommt es zu einer Fehlermeldung, bzw was passiert?


----------



## Ju02 (22. August 2003)

Ja,stimmt.
Ich kann nicht mehr kopiere und auch nicht mehr die Symbole auf dem Desktop umherschieben.Kann mir jemand bitte ein gutes Antivirenprogramm für den Blastervirus geben?danke!


----------



## xthetronx (22. August 2003)

Versuch´s mal über die Seite.

http://service.t-online.de/t-on/bund/sich/ar/CP/ar-blaster.html

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Xaicon _
> *seit wann hat der Blaster solche auswirkungen?
> ich kann mir nicht vorstelen dass das an dem Blaster-wurm liegt, welchen ich auch schon hatte, und das besagte Problem bei mir nicht aufgetreten ist.
> Den Blaster bemerkt man gut an der Meldung das sich der PC in 60 Sekunden abschaltet *



Bei Nicht-XP (und noch anderen nicht auf NT-basierenden, glaube ich), passiert das mit dem Rebooten nicht.
Die Auswirkungen hab ich selber miterlebt, also weiß ich wohl wovon ich rede...



> _Original geschrieben von Sumaro_
> *Ja,stimmt.
> Ich kann nicht mehr kopiere und auch nicht mehr die Symbole auf dem Desktop umherschieben.*



Oh man, ich bin ja so gut....  


Sumaro: Du solltest dir aber auch auf jeden Fall das Update von Microsoft besorgen! Hier findest du auch noch einige andere Informationen zum Blaster-Virus und die Beseitigungs-Möglichkeiten inkl. einem Link zu der Microsoft's Update-Seite.


----------



## Xaicon (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Bei Nicht-XP (und noch anderen nicht auf NT-basierenden, glaube ich), passiert das mit dem Rebooten nicht.
> Die Auswirkungen hab ich selber miterlebt, also weiß ich wohl wovon ich rede...
> *


ich wollt dir hier nicht auf den schlips treten, nur bei meinem Linuxrechner hatte ich das von Sumaro besagte Problem nicht. Naja wie auch immer ich kann mich auch täuschen...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Xaicon _
> *ich wollt dir hier nicht auf den schlips treten, nur bei meinem Linuxrechner hatte ich das von Sumaro besagte Problem nicht. Naja wie auch immer ich kann mich auch täuschen... *



Der Virus/Wurm heisst mit vollen Namen W32.Blaster.Worm,
das *W32* deutet an, dass der Wurm Windows 32Bit Systeme anfällt.
Dies wird wohl erklären warum dein Linux System keine solche Probleme hat.


Mfg,
Alex


----------

